# Aspartame & dogs?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know Xylitol is extremely dangerous to dogs.

What about aspartame? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I don't know about dogs, but it makes ME sick!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just found this on ASPCA's website...

Sweeteners such as sucralose (Splenda), aspartame (NutraSweet) and saccharin (Sweet N' Low) are not known to cause problems in dogs or other pets, as the sweetener xylitol has been shown to do. However, they could potentially cause mild gastrointestinal upset if eaten in significant quantities, so it is still a good idea to refrain from offering pets such sweeteners.

I just figured it was good to know, and I started wondering, b'c naughty Oakley grabbed a pack of gum out of my purse that had it so I wanted to knwo.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for that info!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know this, Kristi. I looked for this info once before too as I spilled a Diet 7-up and Roo sipped up a wee bit of it off the floor and me being the worry wart freaked out with worry. She was fine, but things like that are always a worry.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I don't think a little bit will hurt them, however Aspartame can cause a lot of problems even in people. I have tingling in my pinky finger from drinking Diet Coke w/aspartame in it, I have to avoid it, if I even get 1 diet coke my pinky starts tingling. It's from aspartame poisoning. My Dr told me that it damages the nerves.


----------

